# Any results from Sac Valley?



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Nothing yet?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

Congratulations to John & Janice Gunn...their "Boomer" won the Open to finish his FC!

He's now FC AFC FTCH AFTCH Can OTCH TNT's Explosion UD.   

And congratulations to Boomer's breeder, our own Mr. Jim Pickering!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> Congratulations to John & Janice Gunn...their "Boomer" won the Open to finish his FC!
> 
> He's now FC AFC FTCH AFTCH Can OTCH TNT's Explosion UD.
> 
> And congratulations to Boomer's breeder, our own Mr. Jim Pickering!


WHEW! :shock: Good thing his original name was relatively short. That's alot of letters! :wink:  Congrats to all!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!
Way to go Team Boomer!!!!
A huge congratulations to Boomer, John and Janice, and Jim!
Take Care,
Becky and Hoss


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations, Boomer, John and Janice!!!

A well deserved win on a great dog by two wonderful people.

I believe that makes 6 living Golden FCs:

Chunk
Bart
Bro
Beau
Eli
Boomer

All but Chunk are closely related, either Duncan sons or grandsons.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2006)

stevelow said:


> Congratulations, Boomer, John and Janice!!!
> 
> A well deserved win on a great dog by two wonderful people.
> 
> ...


That ends a pretty long drought doesn't it? good for goldens!!

-K


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

> FC AFC FTCH AFTCH Can OTCH TNT's Explosion UD


CONGRATULATIONS TO "BOOMER"!!, Janice and John Gunn, ..
...and last but not least  Jim Pickering! 

Judy, "Andi" and "Ranger"


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Ok you golden folks that is absolutely super but don't you know any of the other results?????? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

> stevelow wrote:
> 
> I believe that makes 6 living Golden FCs:
> 
> ...


.......and the season has just started!!  

GO "FLUFFIES"!! :twisted:


----------



## sometimes a great notion (Apr 14, 2005)

I would like to see Stanley Steamer get his Championship!!!


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

*Sacramento Trial*

John and Janice---you are getting a private post, but in case you don't get it, want you to know how thrilled I am re Boomer----one of my very favorite dogs!!!

Heard from the wife of the Open judge that John won the Open with their "old" dog-----didn't know which one it was, but to find out it was Boomer is truly exciting.

Now tell Billie and Stanley to get busy and kick some ---!

Glenda


----------



## Ted Hilfiker (Jan 3, 2003)

John and Janice.....

This is fabulous news.....I remember living and dying with RTF reports when Boomer was a Nat. Am. finalist. Now, FC to add to all this great dogs accomplishments. You must be on cloud 9...

Ted


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2006)

OPEN

#2 Totten--not sure which dog
#3 Sargenti--not sure which dog maybe Take'em?
#4 Gunner (Gunn)
RJ Zellner--not sure which dog

no JAMs

Richard Cordell won the Amateur with FC Bee-line Butch.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Thanks Melanie....any qual results?


----------



## K92line (Nov 21, 2005)

*Derby (partial results*

#1Orion's TNT Cassidy--Cheryl Jones

#2 Moonstones Ignites on Impact (Flint) Debbie Ziegler (in their second Derby)

#3 Little Bit Dangerous -Joe Bietler

#4 Moonstones Smiling Milo-Alice Woodyard

There were two Jams and an RJ, but I am not positive about how it went with the JAMS-so did not want to post any mistakes. I am 99.9% sure about 1,2 and 4th and pretty sure about 3rd.

Nancy


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

I heard Missy Bell won the Q, but don't know which dog and Buck n Butta Bing (a Fluffy dog!!) got a JAM  
Sorry, that's all I have.
Suzanne B.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

A big big WOO HOO to Boomer :!: :!: And congratulations to Janice & John Gunn on their latest FC. He got steak for dinner, I hope. 
Suzanne B.


----------



## Bente (Dec 3, 2004)

WOW!!! A hearty congratulations to Boomer, the Gunns, and Jim Pickering!!


----------



## greyghost (Jun 11, 2004)

Great news  ! Congratulations to "Boomer" and Janice/John Gunn and Duncan X Peach (The Wraith's and Jim Pickering).


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Woopie The full results are posted on Entry Express!!!!!


----------



## Bobby Lindsay (Jan 10, 2004)

Way to go John & Janice.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

This is stellar news!!!!!!!!!!!!! Way to go Boomer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congrats to the Gunns & Jim Pickering!!!!!!!!!!!!!

8) 

M


----------



## zoomngoldens (Nov 11, 2004)

Huge congrats to John, Janice and Boomer! A great accomplishment by a great dog!

Deb Anderson and Blast (Boomer x Paws)


----------

